
How to Inspire Girls to Become Carpenters and Electricians - gmck
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/04/skilled-jobs-trade-school-girls-build-camp-careers-for-women/587641/
======
scottca
Very cool - hope projects like this get a lot of support, and hope the
organizers are thinking of the “cool factor” - how to get girls to think these
programs are appealing without “Hey, Fellow Kids” type of messaging.

